# IMBA Summit



## sick4surf (Feb 4, 2004)

Who's going to the IMBA summit?

I'll be there (if I can find the loot) representing New York.

I went to the last one in Washinton DC and learned alot just by hanging out with all the other movers and shakers within the mountain biking advocacy community.

Highly reccommended!

Plus it's being held at Whistler...never been there.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Wish I could, but too much coin for this mid-westerner. Probably next time around.

JmZ


----------



## seenvic (Sep 9, 2003)

Two or three of us may go from down here. We live in the SE and are building trails in South Carolina right now. 

I haven't been to an IMBA summitt since the one in Texas a long time ago. It will be good to go again and really good to go to Whistler.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll be there representing Texas with my brother, James, who is the webmaster for IMBA, as well as with Ryan Spates and Susan Stormer, Texas' own Trail Care Crew employed by the Texas Bicycle Coalition. I imagine Hill Abell will be there but not 100% sure; he's the president of IMBA, btw.

I missed last year's summit but made the one in MD. My favorite part of that one? Meeting and getting my picture taken with DH goddess Marla Streb.  

Dewayne


----------



## jmurray (Oct 7, 2005)

*Representing Durham Region, Canada*

I'll be there as will two others from out brand new club. The Durham Mountain Bicycling Association.

We're so brand new we haven't even got any dirt on us. Our first group ride is coming up.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I'll be there, representing New Hampshire and www.NEMBA.org .

I went to Whistler two years ago. It rocks.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 13, 2004)

*Milwaukee WORBA Rep....*

I'll be coming, along with my 14 year old son and one of his buds. Planning on flying out and staying a full week. There is supposed to be an official forum for the Summit, somewhere. anybody seen it?

Marty Weigel
Metro Mountain Bikers, your Milwaukee WORBA Chapter


----------



## stuffy (Apr 13, 2005)

MartyW said:


> There is supposed to be an official forum for the Summit, somewhere. anybody seen it?


Marty - It's not very well advertised and needs some posts, but you can find it here.

I will be present in Whistler and representing the state that is round on the ends and "hi" in the middle. Should be a good time.

Chris
IMBA Ohio Rep


----------



## jmurray (Oct 7, 2005)

stuffy said:


> Marty - It's not very well advertised and needs some posts, but you can find it here.


I'd heard about the site. It is not very useful unless you are a NMBP member. What are the IMBA reps supposed to use? I guess we'll just keep using MTBR for now.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

jmurray said:


> I'd heard about the site. It is not very useful unless you are a NMBP member. What are the IMBA reps supposed to use? I guess we'll just keep using MTBR for now.


IMBA used to maintain a forum of sorts for its reps, but no one used it. I think the cobs webs took it over, and it was abandoned.

Dewayne


----------



## Vogelman! (Aug 7, 2005)

*Lookin' for roomies*

I'll be heading up to the IMBA summit. I'm on the board of the Boulder Mountainbike Alliance (formerly the Boulder Off-road Alliance), and I'm director of the Boulder Mounatin Bike Patrol.

Unfortunately, I'm also a financially challenged graduate student. Hence my plea into the ether of the interweb. If you or anyone you know has the skinny on a place to stay or is interested in splitting modest accomodations, let me know. I'm also happy to camp if anyone knows whether those kinds of options exist. I don't need a bed, I don't need TV, but I'm certain I'll need a shower after a couple days in Whistler.

Send word if you can help or we can mutually help eachother.

J


----------



## joer (Jul 7, 2004)

sick4surf said:


> Who's going to the IMBA summit?


We've got a group going up from the Black Rock Mountain Bike Association (Blackrock Freeriders).... BRMBA. Representin' for the Black Rock trails near Falls City, Oregon.

So far it's Rich B ("el presidente"), myself, and a shop guy from Santiam Bicycle.

Looking forward to it. Kinda going to drive me nuts we're right THERE in Whistler, but being stuck in conferences all week! (we're going to thrash the trails pretty hard on Saturday after the conference tho'.. hopefully the weather's good!)


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I just applied for a scholorship to go, I hope to be representing Teton Valley Idaho, Teton Valley WY, Teton Valley trails and Pathways, and Grand Targhee ski resort. I am seeking additional funding through a variety of local businesses and services. D, we gotta ride! I too am seeking roomies or shower space.
We have some incredible momentum in our area with trail news...I am hoping to develop up to 27 miles of new trail at the Grand Targhee resort, of all stripes...cross country, FR, DH, as well as trying to connect all of the new trail cohesively with the existing FS trail network. I also am hoping to start a liason position that will work full time with our local trail group, TVTAP, and the local FS trail rep. This is a really neat partnership, made possible through a generous grant from Grand Targhee. I believe it represents a new model of partnership with the FS, and I could really benefit from the IMBA summit in trying to shape the direction of this position. I also would really like to learn as much as I can from the management perspective of the Whistler resort in regards to Mt. Bike operations.
I certainly hope that I can attend.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 13, 2004)

Joer---

Check the almanac...sunset in Whistler is 9:30 in mid-June. I'm planning on riding every evening after the meetings are over.

Marty


----------



## ssafrica (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi all

It'll be roughly 25 hours of flying but I'm signed up to go representing South Africa at the Summit. 
Personally, I look forward to putting faces to names and seeing all the stuff we only get to read about ( and sort of had to develop in isolation) in action.
I'm from the wine region Stellenbosch outside Cape Town and this will be my first trip to North America.
From what I've heard and seen I'd best leave the rigid Chameleon singlespeed at home and hire a proper rig when I get there. 
The summit website mentions better rates for delegates but I haven't seen any details.
Any suggestions?

Meurant Botha
www.dirtopia.co.za
discover the soul of mountainbiking


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

ssafrica said:


> Hi all
> 
> It'll be roughly 25 hours of flying but I'm signed up to go representing South Africa at the Summit.
> Personally, I look forward to putting faces to names and seeing all the stuff we only get to read about ( and sort of had to develop in isolation) in action.
> ...


Meurant,

You might try calling IMBA to ask them about it. I realize it's long distance and probably a 8 hour+ time difference.

The people I'm going with used www.rentalo.com to find a room for us. Six of us are sharing a place that sleeps six and has a hot tub. We're paing about $20 a night each. :thumbsup: Good luck! I look forward to meeting you.

Dewayne Buratti
Austin, Texas


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Just bought my tickets!! Who else is in for sure?


----------



## Vogelman! (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm definitely in, and I'll be in Whistler the Sunday and Monday nights preceding the conference. Anyone else gonna be around looking for some epic riding Mon/Tue? Anyone looking to share sleeping accomodations for those nights? Email or PM me.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

Vogelman! said:


> I'm definitely in, and I'll be in Whistler the Sunday and Monday nights preceding the conference. Anyone else gonna be around looking for some epic riding Mon/Tue? Anyone looking to share sleeping accomodations for those nights? Email or PM me.


I'll be in town Saturday afternoon to ride and hang out before the conference starts. Here's where I'm staying:

Whistler Creek Lodge
2021 Karen Crescent

If anyone wants to hook up to ride, call or stop by that place between Saturday evening and Monday mid-day and ask for Dewayne Buratti.

D


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

rideit said:


> Just bought my tickets!! Who else is in for sure?


Damn, I was in for sure; had just bought tickets, booked a condo right in the village with a bunch of friends..... Then I ruptured my left achilles tendon and am on crutches for the next 3 months. Sux to be me right now.

Have fun you guys!


----------



## Toddski (Jul 8, 2004)

radair said:


> Damn, I was in for sure; had just bought tickets, booked a condo right in the village with a bunch of friends..... Then I ruptured my left achilles tendon and am on crutches for the next 3 months. Sux to be me right now.
> 
> Have fun you guys!


That is such a bummer that we aren't traveling together from New England Rob, heal up! That really blows. :cryin:

Everything is all set here in Maine, except waiting for my renewed passport to get sent back. Since it is fricking raining again, I took apart and packed up the gemini for air travel today, (phew) glad it fits into that Thule case, barely. I bought some mini toothpaste, washed all my bike cloths and the suitcase 90% is packed. I'm bouncing off the walls waiting for my first visit to Whistler, I can't wait! Sunday to Sunday its going to be soooo sick riding there! oh yeah, and that conference thing will be fun too, look forward to seeing some familiar faces and making new friends too. Whistler is going to be so wicked awesome.

Melt snow, melt!


----------



## skihillguy (Mar 29, 2004)

for all those coming and wanting to ride...why not come join us for the monday night Wild Willies social ride. They have 4 different levels of rides for all abilities. And after there is always an apres. An event to never be missed


----------

